# Heating outdoor redfoot shed



## fishtanker (Oct 5, 2009)

The weather here in Virginia has just gone downhill too early this year. Last year I was on the beach the last day of November fishing, this year it is in the lower 50s. I have had to move the larger redfoot torts in to the garage in quick fashion and want some tips on heating the outdoor shed, that was their hide in their 12x24 pen.

The shed is as 5x6 retractible rubbermaid shed.

I have mercury vapor bulbs

Ceramic heat emiters

Electric heaters

Thermostats

Willing to buy whatever I need.

I just don't know how to put them all together. They will eventually be moved into the garage, but I would like them have the option to graze as long as they can.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Rick


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2009)

If you read this whole thread it tells you how Chipdog, in SC, insulated his rubbermaid shed for his Aldabran tortoises. Keep scrolling down and read it all:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4432.html

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Rick,

The thread Yvonne gave you is a great idea for insulating a shed. I tried it myself but my rubbermaid sheds are too big so too costly for me to use that insulation (for me anyway). Another idea is to see if you have double walls in your shed - if you do, you can spray foam insulation inbetween (check out www.russiantortoise.org and click on the link for building a deck box). Also, Yvonne herself has a clever way to insulate - if you don't have double walls, you can use plywood as the interior wall and use either the spray foam or the sheets of foam insulation inbetween - that's what I did and I think it works great (thanks Yvonne!).


----------



## fishtanker (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks promising. I guess I am over thinking this thing. I will use uvb fluorescent on a timer incase they don't want to come out and have a bit of shade area too. Fill the hollow walls with foam insulation too.


Any ideas on what king of wattage to use for the emitter for an enclosure that is approximately 120 cubic feet?

Thanks for that post, just what I needed


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 6, 2009)

My sheds are 3x4 ft and I use two lamps and two 60 watt black bulbs, but I'm in CA valley, not Virginia. I used to also use UVB, but they always seem to come out at least for an hour throughout the day, so I use only black bulbs now. Don't use the coil UVB lights - hurts their eyes. Here is another link with tons of ideas for outdoor pens: http://africantortoise.com/gallery2...ntortoise.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=803

It focuses on african tortoises, but you can find some for other species or adapt for your RFs.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is one more link that you might find helpful: http://www.sulcata-station.org/shed1.html (it's for sulcata, obviously, and not RF, but you could tweak it.


----------



## fishtanker (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you serious, I just bought a coil uvb bulb today because the guy at the store told me it was better than the fluorescent for my redfoots. I guess I'll be back there tomorrow. Thanks for the other info. I bought my shed because of that sulcata station article. I was lucky and found it cheap on craigslist. Hopefully my project will be as successful as his.

Thanks again.


----------



## fishtanker (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, This is how far I have gotten. Shot the roof and doors full of great stuff. I used about 16 cans and can't afford to do the walls. My neighbor gave me some sheet insulation and I am going to try to use it for the walls. Please see the photos. I assume I should cover it to prevent it from detereriorating and being eaten. Any suggestions on moisture resistant paneling? I plan on adding a misting system and don't want it to rot.

Thanks


----------

